# Sad News in the Auto Enthusiasts World



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DUMASes

🤯


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, this kinda garbage needs to stop.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, pathetic


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

dafuq bro, my thoughts go to everyone affected


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Jesus…6 kids injured…special place in hell for people who do this


----------

